
Support IPv6 with your app and protect with HaProxy rate limiting - kperry
https://medium.com/@keperry/supporting-ipv6-for-your-app-using-gcp-tcp-load-balancer-and-haproxy-rate-limiting-5ee8e8a6f42d
======
jhabdas
Doesn't more people moving to IPv6 mean the v4 pool gets rehydrated? What are
the security implications of moving beyond HAProxy? Surely this is going to
take a while.

